# 66 Collapsible Steering Column Conversion



## Keith37f20 (Jan 20, 2012)

I have looked through the past message and I haven't seen anything on this. Has anyone converted the solid steering column to a collapsible column on a 66?

Thanks in advance.

Keith


----------

